# Looking for a watch - circa £200



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

I currently have Tissot PR100. Used it for 4 years and basically really happy with it. No single scratch...

But now I got budget of circa £200, with some stretch possible.

Thing is, I really love Skeletons, the way they look, etc. So was looking at Rotary GS02940/06 but do not know pros and cons.

Alternative, which looks awesome but is a bit above my budget is Tissot PRS516 which has plain black dial and skeleton-like back. But this is not really skeleton.

Guys, can you suggest anything for me?

P.s. For some reason I am interested in those designer brands (fossil, guess, armani etc)


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum 

I would be looking at a Seiko or Citizen in that price range but Skeletons are quite rare with those brands. Try argos they have a decent range and RWP can back me up with this as he's bought most of them :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum
> 
> I would be looking at a Seiko or Citizen in that price range but Skeletons are quite rare with those brands. Try argos they have a decent range and RWP can back me up with this as he's bought most of them :thumbsup:


 Indeed Carl. I also own a few Tissots.......but that is stretching the budget.

BUT......there is this....been reduced and a cracking watch....



Miyota non hacking movement, display back, unusual looking, bigish. ( 45 or so), at one time it was 199 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1437847.htm

Good lume......have a look.


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

Guys, many thanks!

Here's the catch - it must cost 150 or more with price circa 200 as I have a minimum of 150 to spend 

What about this one:

http://www.johnlewis.com/rotary-gs02940-06-men's-skeleton-leather-strap-watch-brown-cream/p2133144

There are cheaper places to get one. It's same Rotary, with Miyota movement. Brand is not unknown, but what's about the quality?

Although I am not that familiar with automatic self winding ones.

Will it hold the wind if I use it daily?


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

RWP said:


> Indeed Carl. I also own a few Tissots.......but that is stretching the budget.
> 
> BUT......there is this....been reduced and a cracking watch....
> 
> ...


 Yeah you love a good Tissot don't you, my first watch I bought that got me into this crazy hobby was a tissot pr50 that was on sale in a jewelers at the top of Paignton high street I think it's gone now.

Good find with the Rotary looks just what the OP could be after :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> Guys, many thanks!
> 
> Here's the catch - it must cost 150 or more with price circa 200 as I have a minimum of 150 to spend
> 
> ...


 Frankly that's a lot of money for what it is....non Swiss, hopefully Miyota. Hold of IMHO......you can do better. But yes it will run indefinitely if worn regularly.


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

Hmm. I got one Tissot and I like it a lot.

Are there any Tissot skeletons which would be under 300 pounds?

The very minimum to spend is 150 as this the amount which would be reimbursed for me


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> Hmm. I got one Tissot and I like it a lot.
> 
> Are there any Tissot skeletons which would be under 300 pounds?
> 
> The very minimum to spend is 150 as this the amount which would be reimbursed for me


 No Tissot autos I know of under 300. The lelocle was 315 with ten percent discount.

Or a quartz V8........310, you might get a discount.



V8


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

Not necessarily auto. My pr100 I quartz and I am really pleased...

All what I can find from Tissot skeleton is circa 1000 

Or maybe almost skeleton (with glass covered back) which is 300+

http://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-tradition-chronograph-quartz-1.html this one


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> Not necessarily auto. My pr100 I quartz and I am really pleased...
> 
> All what I can find from Tissot skeleton is circa 1000
> 
> ...


 Type Tissot Auto into Google. An AD might give you ten percent. Can't help you with skeletons, don't like them. Though Tissot do one or two.

Look at Bulova.


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

This one:

http://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-prs-516-automatic.html

This one is okish

Oh, jeez, dunno what to do.

But many thanks for suggestions! Will look for one.

Although all other suggestions are welcome as well


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> This one:
> 
> http://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-prs-516-automatic.html
> 
> ...


 I'd go for that :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

yessuz said:


> Guys, many thanks!
> 
> Here's the catch - it must cost 150 or more with price circa 200 as I have a minimum of 150 to spend
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't pay that...my work colleague has jus got bitten by the watch bug, he bought that same watch from amazon for £90.

If that's the one you really want, then look on there, it will be on a daily deal at some point.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

yessuz said:


> Hmm. I got one Tissot and I like it a lot.
> 
> Are there any Tissot skeletons which would be under 300 pounds?
> 
> The very minimum to spend is 150 as this the amount which would be reimbursed for me


 I'm sure someone would take more if offered. 

Rob....


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> I wouldn't pay that...my work colleague has jus got bitten by the watch bug, he bought that same watch from amazon for £90.
> 
> If that's the one you really want, then look on there, it will be on a daily deal at some point.


 Nah, this model cheapest comes for 165. All other places - 200+

Guys, what about Bulova?

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Bulova-Gents-Mechanical-Watch/p/17080085/#fo_c=655&fo_k=aaf95f7b89ff5e35f91262842bb9c57f&fo_s=slisys


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

yessuz said:


> Nah, this model cheapest comes for 165. All other places - 200+
> 
> Guys, what about Bulova?
> 
> http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Bulova-Gents-Mechanical-Watch/p/17080085/#fo_c=655&fo_k=aaf95f7b89ff5e35f91262842bb9c57f&fo_s=slisys


 I rate bulova highly.

Is it not this one? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00WC1Z8H0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1463471843&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=rotary+watch+mens&dpPl=1&dpID=41HQetQ-y6L&ref=plSrch

Or is it slightly different.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

yessuz said:


> Nah, this model cheapest comes for 165. All other places - 200+
> 
> Guys, what about Bulova?
> 
> http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Bulova-Gents-Mechanical-Watch/p/17080085/#fo_c=655&fo_k=aaf95f7b89ff5e35f91262842bb9c57f&fo_s=slisys


 IMO Not exactly a skeleton.....which you really love.

I fear the money is burning a hole in your pocket.

I suggest you leave the forum while you have the chance or you'll be trapped like us poor soles.

Rob....


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

No, this one you showing is GS00308/21

the one I look is GS02940/06

Absolutely different parameters: size, water resistance (10 bar vs waterproof) etc


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

That John Lewis is nice. I'm afraid the Tissot will be over your budget.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

yessuz said:


> No, this one you showing is GS00308/21
> 
> the one I look is GS02940/06
> 
> Absolutely different parameters: size, water resistance (10 bar vs waterproof) etc


 Right. I see.

The problem is, What you see, what we see and what you think we see, can be three different things.

So, carry on hunting. Good luck in your quest.

Rob....


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

bf76 said:


> That John Lewis is nice. I'm afraid the Tissot will be over your budget.


 yes... My ideal would be:

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Tissot-Complicate-Skeleton-Mens-Watch/p/17360611/#fo_c=655&fo_k=af9f07034ba12d55109fa4e40da32514&fo_s=slisys

but this is way over...



robden said:


> IMO Not exactly a skeleton.....which you really love.
> 
> I fear the money is burning a hole in your pocket.
> 
> ...


 basically, I got small gift as long service award in my workplace, and decided to spend it on watch.  it's not really burning my pocket, as there is about shipping container of stuff which I'd like to get, but watch would be ideal 



robden said:


> Right. I see.
> 
> The problem is, What you see, what we see and what you think we see, can be three different things.
> 
> ...


 It would be great if you would tell me, for a new guy, what am I missing in order to make the valid decision. highly appreciated.


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

yessuz said:


> yes... My ideal would be:
> 
> http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/Tissot-Complicate-Skeleton-Mens-Watch/p/17360611/#fo_c=655&fo_k=af9f07034ba12d55109fa4e40da32514&fo_s=slisys
> 
> but this is way over...


 Finding the perfect watch is a task that takes a long time. One advice - if you look thoroughly and still can't find a watch that fits your needs, don't buy anything similar just to fool yourself, you'll regret it and sell/trade the watch later. It happened to me plenty of times :thumbsup:


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

bf76 said:


> Finding the perfect watch is a task that takes a long time. One advice - if you look thoroughly and still can't find a watch that fits your needs, don't buy anything similar just to fool yourself, you'll regret it and sell/trade the watch later. It happened to me plenty of times :thumbsup:


 I agree with you. however, I really can see where my shortcoming is (cash), and then I can look forward for the next one


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

yessuz said:


> I agree with you. however, I really can see where my shortcoming is (cash), and then I can look forward for the next one


 My typically limitations are either watch size (I have a slim wrist), or the watch that catches my eye is more expensive that it should... Why do I always like the most expensive watches, even without looking at the price tag?


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

bf76 said:


> My typically limitations are either watch size (I have a slim wrist), or the watch that catches my eye is more expensive that it should... Why do I always like the most expensive watches, even without looking at the price tag?


 haha. same as me. that Tissot is gorgeous. and very, very expensive (for me)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> haha. same as me. that Tissot is gorgeous. and very, very expensive (for me)


 Loads of more modest Tissots have display backs.......eg....



The lelocle.........


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

RWP said:


> Loads of more modest Tissots have display backs.......eg....
> 
> 
> 
> The lelocle.........


 yeah. but it's not a skeleton


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

yessuz said:


> yeah. but it's not a skeleton


 You'll have to forget Tissot then :watch: . Back to Rotary, or against my better judgement, not sure why, Stuhrling.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Doing a quick search on chrono24 there are a few Stuhrling and some Herator watches... I can't say I know much about either brand though...

It seems unless you want to spend £500-£1000 (which gets you the choice of Hamilton, Rado or Tissots) the options seem a tad limited.


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Doing a quick search on chrono24 there are a few Stuhrling and some Herator watches... I can't say I know much about either brand though...
> 
> It seems unless you want to spend £500-£1000 (which gets you the choice of Hamilton, Rado or Tissots) the options seem a tad limited.


 Yeah, it looks like just some Rotarys and Bulovas are feasible 

Not bad anyway I think


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

guys, I know I am annoying... but what you think about Citizen Eco-drive? Especially this:

*
Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Watch with a Black Dial and a Black Leather Strap AT4000-02E
*

?

it is not skeleton, but I will save a bit for Tissot


----------



## yessuz (May 16, 2016)

Well, that citizen has been ordered!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn- I was just about to come in with this auto Hamilton Khaki auto on Creation for £250...










It's so nice, I'm wondering where I can get £250 to get one myself!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Get a proper brand 

http://www.orientuhren.de/product_info.php?cPath=60_51&products_id=635&osCsid=h6a4e369pr9rsr4rt1phtjfb50

http://www.orientuhren.de/product_info.php?cPath=60_51&products_id=451&osCsid=h6a4e369pr9rsr4rt1phtjfb50

http://www.orientuhren.de/product_info.php?cPath=60_51&products_id=695&osCsid=h6a4e369pr9rsr4rt1phtjfb50

Tons of offers within your budget and with "open heart "

Cheers

Dim


----------

